# Perte de contacts iCloud



## yohan_sp (10 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me suis fait récemment voler mon 4S. Je me servais donc depuis une semaine de Carnet d'adresses sur Mac et sur iCloud. Ce soir je me suis aperçu que tous mes contacts ont disparu, sans avoir touché aucune option liée de près ou de loin à iCloud.

Y-a-t-il un moyen de récupérer une copie de ces contacts via une sauvegarde Time Machine, avant que mon carnet d'adresse ne soit synchronisé avec iCloud ? Qu'est-ce qui aurait pu causer cette suppression ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pb88081 (11 Janvier 2012)

yohan_sp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me suis fait récemment voler mon 4S. Je me servais donc depuis une semaine de Carnet d'adresses sur Mac et sur iCloud. Ce soir je me suis aperçu que tous mes contacts ont disparu, sans avoir touché aucune option liée de près ou de loin à iCloud.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,
Le voleur a certainement effacé les contacts de l'iPhone.
Pour récupérer ton carnet d'adresse, tu l'ouvre et tu lances Time Machine. Ensuite tu remontes le temps jusqu'à ce que tu es ton carnet complet et tu cliques sur tout restaurer. Ton carnet d'adresse reprendra sa place.


----------



## yohan_sp (11 Janvier 2012)

Merci beaucoup pb88081 ! Je pensais jusqu'à présent que Time Machine permettait seulement de restaurer un état du Finder.

Bonne soirée


----------

